# Should I wear a weight belt during my workouts?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Should I wear a weight belt during my workouts? Answerersonally, I feel that wearing a belt provides more of a psychologicaladvantage than a physical one. Let’s face it, having a weight belt tightlycinched around your waist makes your physique look better by giving you theappearance of an enhanced V-taper, and makes you feel more “serious” [...]

*Read More...*


----------

